# Fermentation won't start



## prowlin4reds (Jan 14, 2017)

I followed the recipe With an exception. I didn't have a yeast slurry to donate so I made a yeast starter. It was in for 48 hours and no fermentation bubbles at all. I made a new yeast starter yesterday and still nothing. What can I do to get this stuff started? It's 10 gallons ( 2 5 gallon batches ) and I don't want to toss it.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 14, 2017)

prowlin4reds said:


> I followed the recipe With an exception. I didn't have a yeast slurry to donate so I made a yeast starter. It was in for 48 hours and no fermentation bubbles at all. I made a new yeast starter yesterday and still nothing. What can I do to get this stuff started? It's 10 gallons ( 2 5 gallon batches ) and I don't want to toss it.



It's a pretty acidic must which can make things slow. Make sure your temps are around 75, and give it some time, yeast can take a few days to get going, especially under difficult conditions. What yeast are you using?


----------



## prowlin4reds (Jan 14, 2017)

lalvin EC1118, There is also 1 pound of crushed blueberries in a ferment bag in there.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 14, 2017)

Perhaps too much chlorine? Let your starter water sit out over night. 

I'm assuming you are following the temperatures in the rehydration protocol and have a starter solution that contains plenty of sugar and nutrient and then you are only pitching it into the must when the temperature difference is only 18 degrees?


----------



## Julie (Jan 14, 2017)

what is your starting sg? And there will be times when it will take more than 48 hours to start, I have it up as much as 4 days before fermenatiotion has started. Also, you need to stir this a couple of times everyday


----------



## Johnd (Jan 14, 2017)

Hmmmm, blueberries are also very low pH (highly acidic) fruits as well. Any chance you have a meter and can check to see what your pH is?


----------



## prowlin4reds (Jan 14, 2017)

NorCal said:


> Perhaps too much chlorine? Let your starter water sit out over night.
> 
> I'm assuming you are following the temperatures in the rehydration protocol and have a starter solution that contains plenty of sugar and nutrient and then you are only pitching it into the must when the temperature difference is only 18 degrees?



I live in florida, central florida actually. The yeast starter was about 105 Degrees when i made it. I let it sit for 2 hours before I introduced it. So both were room temp, about 77degrees.

I don't use tap water for my wine or yeast, spring water only. 

Starting gravity was at 1.070 per the recipe.... I had a hard time doing this, I usually start every thing at 1.120. yes I like my wine with a kick.

My first batch I used a blueberry lees, it was incredible. I have friends that aren't wine drinkers and they want me to bring this stuff to parties.


----------



## heatherd (Jan 14, 2017)

Your yeast will tolerate 86 degrees as a max temperature. If your starter was 105 that would be the issue.
http://www.lallemandyeast.com/company/products/ec-1118-wine-yeast


----------



## prowlin4reds (Jan 15, 2017)

I've always started my yeast that high. Maybe the high temp plus the acidic must is killing it off. I'll re-pitch it tomorrow with a lower temp yeast starter.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 15, 2017)

prowlin4reds said:


> I've always started my yeast that high. Maybe the high temp plus the acidic must is killing it off. I'll re-pitch it tomorrow with a lower temp yeast starter.



I don't think that rehydrating your yeast at 105 F is a problem, the recommended hydration temperature is 104F - 109F.


----------



## prowlin4reds (Jan 25, 2017)

Follow up: It took 9 days to start fermenting, then it went off into beast mode!! That was on 1/19. I measured it last night and it is .990!!


----------



## NorCal (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, congrats.


----------



## Arne (Jan 28, 2017)

Just in time, you will get to have a clear glass of S.P. on a warm summer evening. Arne.


----------



## prowlin4reds (Feb 3, 2017)

Arne said:


> Just in time, you will get to have a clear glass of S.P. on a warm summer evening. Arne.



It's been cleared and back sweetened. I'll be drinking it this weekend!


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 3, 2017)

[




Just me but when I started my skeeter pee I mix up every thing then I opened 2 packs of K1V-1116 and just poured it in took my drill and mixed till foam was standing, been bubbling every since, at first fermenting now degassirng, been two months fixing to do my first vacuum rack, no slurry no fancy any thing all my wines I just dump on top then mix, I do let sit 24hrs before pitching yeast to let K Meta
To leave my must,,,
Dawg

u

[/B]


prowlin4reds said:


> I followed the recipe With an exception. I didn't have a yeast slurry to donate so I made a yeast starter. It was in for 48 hours and no fermentation bubbles at all. I made a new yeast starter yesterday and still nothing. What can I do to get this stuff started? It's 10 gallons ( 2 5 gallon batches ) and I don't want to toss it.


----------

